# 280mm 4x100 / 4 POTS ? 2 POTS?



## adulka11 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi
have someone on standart 280mm 4x100 front brakes 4pots or 2pots calipers ?

disc: 280mm x 22mm
in front its 1pots :-\

from where can be modified or can be used calipers on this "old" brakes ?

have someone photo ?

Thanks.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

What year/model of car?

One of many options:
http://www.momentummotorparts.com/pages/braking.html


----------



## adulka11 (Apr 7, 2011)

its ibiza mk3
year (99-02) 1.8t


----------

